# info needed help me on the leopard sg 4 1/8th scale



## yumeeie (Jan 19, 2004)

i need help can anyone tell wot is different about the leopard sg 4 it was 1st built in the 80's if anyone can tell me it would be much greatful


----------



## tonyjpevans (Jun 2, 2005)

I have recently bought an SG Leopard. It is an Italian four wheel drive 1/8 scale rallycross buggy with a roll cage instead of a body.


----------



## Andersen (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi, I am searching for SG Leopard 1/8 scale. Do you want to sell? Or do you know how I can get one?

Best regards Andersen


----------



## root (Mar 11, 2006)

*SG Leopard 4wd 1:8 scale*

Hello everybody, I have a SG leopard 4wd 1:8 rc car.
Im am ready to sell it.

Please take contact to me by email: [email protected]
Language: english

Best Regards,
Mika Lahti.


----------

